# battery issue and other question



## cnoevl21 (Jan 17, 2012)

So I bought a strat for my friend, rooted and added tweaked 2.1 to her phone. There has been a strange battery issue that has now happened twice, where the battery power drops drastically over a short period of time. While going through the root and adding rom process, the battery went from 45% to 8% through one restart. Then, my friend said this morning she had charged the phone over night, unplugged in the morning and it was at 100%, she checked a few texts, put the phone down, cmae back 5 min later and the battery dropped to 85%. even if u opened every app, had the the screen on full brightness, sent non stop texts, or were on a call for 5 min theres no way a battery drops that much in 5 min. Has this happened to anyone else? Is this a known issue with the phone or is it more likely a battery issue, where a new batt would solve the problem?

This is unrelated, but I couldnt figure it out so maybe one of u can. She used to have a Droid, had apps on her sd card n stuff. When we put the sd card into the strat, the photos r there but when we add the apps and try to restore the data from the sd card, we cant, it says there is no data on the card. When u look at the sd card, u can see the apps, but its not like their icons, its an adroid guy with the sd card picture in the middle, like maybe a ghost file or something. How do u transfer info from another phone?


----------



## lecapitan (Jun 28, 2012)

cnoevl21 said:


> This is unrelated, but I couldnt figure it out so maybe one of u can. She used to have a Droid, had apps on her sd card n stuff. When we put the sd card into the strat, the photos r there but when we add the apps and try to restore the data from the sd card, we cant, it says there is no data on the card. When u look at the sd card, u can see the apps, but its not like their icons, its an adroid guy with the sd card picture in the middle, like maybe a ghost file or something. How do u transfer info from another phone?


You would have had to use a program like titanium backup to transfer the apps, and I'm not completely sure that would work since the Droid was AOSP and the Strat is Touchwiz. The pictures are fine so just redownload the apps.

Your friend is most likely overreacting with the battery. The Droid was a beast and would last forever. The Strat has about as good battery life as my old Incredible... which to say is not good.


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

cnoevl21 said:


> This is unrelated, but I couldnt figure it out so maybe one of u can. She used to have a Droid, had apps on her sd card n stuff. When we put the sd card into the strat, the photos r there but when we add the apps and try to restore the data from the sd card, we cant, it says there is no data on the card. When u look at the sd card, u can see the apps, but its not like their icons, its an adroid guy with the sd card picture in the middle, like maybe a ghost file or something. How do u transfer info from another phone?


You can't just have the apps reappear by moving the SD card, they need to be properly installed or restored from a backup with something like Titanium Backup or Ultimate Backup (although even this often fails when changing phones with a different ROM or completely different phone) and if this wasn't done on the old phone with a backup utility you are kinda hosed and will need to reinstall the apps properly from the Play Store and then move them to the SD card... You *MIGHT* be able to recover the app data but you are probably best off to just wipe that directory on the SD card and start fresh.


----------



## Skylinez (Jan 26, 2012)

lecapitan said:


> Try wiping the battery information in CWM recovery and then do a full charge (with the phone off) and then a full discharge.


Didn't they prove that wiping Battery Information doesn't really do anything Lecaptain?


----------



## lecapitan (Jun 28, 2012)

Skylinez said:


> Didn't they prove that wiping Battery Information doesn't really do anything Lecaptain?


Who? Do you have more information?


----------



## p_025 (Nov 13, 2011)

Actually, I have noticed a lot of that sort of behavior with my battery with the Tweaked ROM. I need to do a little more testing to make sure it's not some random app, but my battery gets mysteriously very hot and discharges an entire extended battery in two or three hours. I'll get back to you guys on that.


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

p_025 said:


> Actually, I have noticed a lot of that sort of behavior with my battery with the Tweaked ROM. I need to do a little more testing to make sure it's not some random app, but my battery gets mysteriously very hot and discharges an entire extended battery in two or three hours. I'll get back to you guys on that.


My guess is its not the rom itself, but lemme know if you trace it back to anything in particular.


----------



## selyb (Jan 1, 2012)

p_025 said:


> ... but my battery gets mysteriously very hot and discharges an entire extended battery in two or three hours...


That is usually an indication of an infinite loop in some process which really sucks cause they are hard to catch :-/


----------



## p_025 (Nov 13, 2011)

selyb said:


> That is usually an indication of an infinite loop in some process which really sucks cause they are hard to catch :-/


Which is why I wanted to make sure it wasn't some app I downloaded. But this seems likely, because the phone does this even when all data radios are disabled.


----------



## Skylinez (Jan 26, 2012)

lecapitan said:


> Who? Do you have more information?


here it is.. Sorry for the huge delay. I was on Vacation.

http://www.androidcentral.com/wiping-battery-stats-doesnt-improve-battery-life-says-google-engineer


----------

